# nyaflaty



## arlett

Sziasztok,

nemrég egy (nem reklámozom pizzéria honlapján találtam a rendelhető sütemények között a _banános nyaflaty_ elnevezésű édességet.
A _nyaflaty_ teljesen meglepett, sehol nem találtam, mint hivatalosan létező szó, utána is néztem (először azt hittem, valami orosz). Kiderült, hogy a Micimackóban szerepel, felteszem, mint fantázianév (?). Ez még annyira nem volt meglepő, de egész sok receptet találtam rá, ráadásul teljesen különbözőket (egyszer fagyi, egyszer piskóta stb.), és nem is csak banánosat, hanem kókuszos, citromos stb. nyaflatyreceptek is vannak a neten, annyira nem is ritka a nyaflaty (talán ti már hallottátok).
De a böngészgetés során találtam olyan mondatokat is, ahol ezt írják: "_Ha kész, teszek hozzá annyi natur kefirt, hogy olyan nyaflaty állagú legyen"_
Kérdésem az lenne, hogy ti tudjátok, milyen a nyaflatyállag?  Vagy hogy egyáltalán mit takarhat ez a szó?


----------



## AndrasBP

Szia!

A "nyaflaty" teljesen új számomra is. Annyira nem oroszos hangzású, mert az "f" hang nem jellemző a szláv nyelvekre, inkább hangfestő/hangutánzó jellegű, talán mint a "katyvasz" vagy "trutyi".

Én is keresgéltem a neten, és arra jutottam, hogy a Micimackó eredeti, Karinthy-féle fordításában nem szerepel a szó, csak egy 1989-es rajzfilmben, ahol a banános nyaflaty az angol "banana split" fordítása lenne. Ez az édesség banán, fagyi, tejszínhab és ilyen-olyan édes szószok kombinációja.
Szerintem a szó már a rajzfilm előtt is létezhetett, nem a fordító találta ki.
Definíció gyanánt egy bloggertől idézek:
_"Nyaflaty névvel szoktuk illetni azt süteményt, aminek vagy elfelejtettük a nevét, vagy maga a recept saját találmányunk."_
Hát, nem tudom, de hangzásra mindenképpen valami puha, könnyen széteső, szétfolyó állagú dolog.


----------



## francisgranada

Én sem hallottam soha életemben.

(Oroszul inkább ige lehetne: _njafljať - ja njafljaju, ty njafljaješ, on njafljajet _...  )


----------

